# Help Me Obiwan... I think I'm Having a Velocity Issue



## PaulieDC (Apr 19, 2018)

Or I'm just clueless.

Got a full 70-piece EWSO patch loaded into Studio One. When using my M-Audio CODE 49 controller, if I play soft or medium it's like I can't get hardly any volume out, but if I play a note hard, volume blasts. Also, when I repeat a note rapidly, not all seem to play. SO, I plugged in my IK Keys Pro 37, and I get consistent velocity through the range, works quite nice actually. I headed back to EWSO with the M-Audio CODE 49 again, and I pushed up the velocity curve in Play, making it much more straight, and that seemed to improve playability. So all the noob questions start, because the 1,837 YouTube tutorial vids I've watched never cover real world stupidity. Is that normal to have to adjust a patch to fit a particular keyboard model? Do the controllers all come out of the factory with default curves all over the map? Or is this a peculiar feature on the CODE 49? Or do I just need to read the manual closer? I could ask 12 more questions but I think you get the drift, what might be wrong and where would a pro at this look first? Thanks...


----------



## solomon.kim (Apr 19, 2018)

Could the velocity curve on your CODE 49 be set to a non-standard setting? Try seeing if you can reset settings on your keyboard and seeing where that gets you, those velocity issues definitely don't sound right.


----------



## PaulieDC (Apr 20, 2018)

I'm sure there is, I'll do just that. Duh, obvious one, my logic must have gone on vacation. Thanks!


----------



## PaulieDC (Jun 1, 2018)

Factory settings are A-OK, I must have bumped a button somewhere, lol. All good!


----------

